# Grinder for v60/aeropress/syphon/whatever (but NOT espresso!)



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi All, I've been pondering this for a few weeks and thought I'd see what you thought.

I've been using my Hario Slim hand grinder for everything but espresso for a few weeks and I'm not as impressed with it as I was at first. There are lots of good points, it is:


Cheap

Convenient

VERY portable

easily adjustable

Other things that I can't remember right now!


However I've been noticing recently that it produces a lot of fines when I'm trying to grind fairly coarsely (sand consistency) and I'm convinced I can taste a bitterness caused by this (overextraction of the smaller particles?). I put this down to the fact that the top burr is quite wobbly and when grinding it's very difficult not to exert any lateral pressure therefore you get compression on one side of the burrs (opposite the handle) causing fines and a gap on the other side which lets larger chunks through.

The answer to this I guess is to try and get a purely rotational force when you grind, but this is hard when holding the grinder. I've tried holding the base against a table or worktop but it makes grinding a lot slower. I'm really tempted when I'm back at my parents' house over xmas to try and use an electric drill to create the grinding rotation!

Long term I would like an electric grinder that I would use just for brewed coffee which gives a really consistent grind and is easily adjustable *but* isn't really really expensive. I was thinking the Baratza Maestro or the Maestro Plus. Do they have really low grind retention like the Vario? Does anyone have any experience of them as a non espresso grinder?

Also, has anyone else noticed a lot of fines from their Hario Slim, and is there any way around it (or perhaps do you think I'm imagining it)?


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

I don't really know I have never noticed fines but then again I have never been looking for them. I will keep an eye out and see.

HLA91


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I've not noticed many fines from my Hario Slim grinder.

Is the clear plastic top on?

There shouldn't be much play in the spindle at all

I find hand holding at a 45 degree angle helps too, and you get a nice circular motion easily


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

One option could be the Dualit burr grinder, I use one for non espresso holiday duties, picked up cheap on Ebay. It is the same grinder essentially as the Baratza, bear in mind it will not do for espresso but has an easy stepped adjustment. I paid less than 50 quid delivered for mine but it did take a bit of time to get one at that price.


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

I also use the dualit for my non-espresso. I've been very happy with it


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Looks like the dualit might be a good buy then! I've set up a saved search on ebay to notify me as I'd quite like to get one cheap if possible.

How would you rate the grind retention compared to the MC2 out of interest?

I did a little experiment today and after I ground 25g in my Hario Slim I used a fine sieve to get rid of the fines then re-weighed after and I had 22g left. The 3g that fell through was really really fine, like espresso or turkish really. What I really want is an Uber :-D but until then something cheap will have to do!


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

The Dualit grinds directly into a slide out plastic container and you transfer from that into your chosen coffee making device, not much retention in the upper part of he machine and you can lift the top burr out for cleaning easily. I used to give mine a vacuum and brush the burrs with a grinder brush to keep it all tickety boo.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

That sounds exactly what I'm looking for!

I saw this on 'The Other Black Stuff' and he waxes lyrical about the Maestro, are there any differences internally between this and the Dualit?


----------



## Osh (Jun 15, 2010)

lookseehear said:


> Also, has anyone else noticed a lot of fines from their Hario Slim, and is there any way around it (or perhaps do you think I'm imagining it)?


Just saw this post and thought I'd add my two cents worth....

I've never owned the Hario Slim but have owned 5 different hand grinders (Vintage and new) and they will ALL suffer from some sort of movement of the lower burr as you described so well. This gets more pronounced as the grind is made coarser.

This is just due to the nature of their design.

Regarding putting a drill on it - I saw on another forum (I think it was home-barista) that someone tried this, and wore out the burrs in record time!!


----------

